# [solved] systemd, networkmanager, and console spam

## aim nano

So I setup systemd on a fresh install and got networkmanager working, but it is constantly spamming cfg80211 and wlo1 status messages to the console.

what am I doing wrong?  Is that journald that needs to be configured?

----------

## Logicien

Did you activate some debug options in your kernel configuration for 80211?

----------

## aim nano

I looked and I didn't see anything like that enabled.

if you can tell me specifically which kernel options...i will check.

any other ideas?

----------

## aim nano

i emerged dhcp

unmerged dhcpcd

added -dhcpcd and dhclient to USE flags

then re-emerged networkmanager

seems to have fixed it

----------

